
TRIM App For Solid State Drive Macs - jedwhite
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-speed-up-your-macbook-air-2011-3
======
corysama
Original article

[http://lifehacker.com/#!5786538/trim-enabler-increases-
solid...](http://lifehacker.com/#!5786538/trim-enabler-increases-solid-state-
drive-performance-in-os-x)

